# Cobia Trolling



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Is it worth trolling for Cobia. I want to get out this weekend and wondered if it was worth a try. My boat doesn't have a tower, but is set up for trolling. What sort of rig would I use?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bump----Anybody? Kinda wondering myself.


----------



## jpotesta (Apr 20, 2008)

you're probably better off jigging around the channel markers or around an inshore wreck/reef


----------



## Nilram (Mar 20, 2010)

I've caught several trolling the outside of the bar with deep divers (red and white or mackerel color). I haven't tried anything else, but put some spoons out too and you might get into some spanish or king.I don't have a tower either and went once early last April and caught one trolling.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm thinking maybe slow trolling some rubber ell's. Maybe one just under the surface and one on the downrigger, 4 or 5 feet down. Anybody have any thoughts on this. I'm not trying to take over your thread Mikvi, just generate some info. Like i said i've been wondering about this myself.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Trolling is bound to work, I caught one some years ago on a Marlin lure in close to 300' of water. Obviously, it had not read any of the fishing magazines!


----------



## RAMA JAMA (Jul 11, 2008)

It's funny everybody thinks you must have a tower on your boat to catch ling. That's only if you want to sight fish. Far more have been caught pulling christmas tree rigs w/ cigar minows. Just ask any old timer.


----------

